# Multimammate nutrition



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know average nutrition values of multi's?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

not a clue, but i feed my lot similar items of food as i would rats


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

I dont know either, but they love Hamster mix from Sainsburies!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think he means the nutritional value to the snakes he's feeding the multi's to not the food you feed the multi's!!!!!!!!

I think they are better than mice so probably just as good as rats.
I could be wrong but as they are generally bigger and more robust than mice I would imagine they are better quality food items for snakes.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i knew thats what they were meaning saxon... thats why i said i feed my multi's a similar diet to rats... in other words, my multi's might be as nutritional as rats... etc etc.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

MULTI MAMMATE MICE

Praomys natalensis:

Small Natal Rat (Praomys natalensis). This species has a few different names, because it has changed its scientific name several times since it was first discovered in 1834. It has been called Rattus natalensis - and even Mus natalensis a very long time ago - but now it can be found under the name of Praomys natalensis. It was recently called Mastomys natalensis. Praomys natalensis is the most recent (=correct) names. *It is just as closely related to pet mice as pet rats*

In the wild they live in open terrain in the south half of Africa. There they are natural pests, just like our house mice and brown rats. They eat crops, seeds and insects. Coconuts are a favourite! When there is lots of food they eat a lot of vegetables. When food is scarce they can eat each other. The natal rat (Praomys natalensis) is the most common rat in Africa..

so I think they're pretty much like rats on nutrition..


----------

